# Can someone model a JL 10W7 for me please?



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Wondering what the modeling software comes up with for optimum sealed enclosure vs JL's 1.25 ft^3 recommended.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Free Air Resonance (Fs): 30.6 Hz 
Electrical “Q” (Qes): 0.578 
Mechanical “Q” (Qms): 7.647 
Total Speaker “Q” (Qts): 0.537 
Equivalent Compliance (Vas): 1.28 cu. ft. / 36.1 liters 
One-Way, Linear Excursion (Xmax)*: 0.9 in. / 23 mm 
Reference Efficiency (no): 0.171% 
Efficiency (1W/1m)**: 84.3 dB SPL 
Effective Piston Area (Sd): 59.8 sq. in. / 0.0386 sq. m. 
DC Resistance (Re): 2.75 ohm 
Nominal Impedance (Znom): 3 ohm 
Thermal Power Handling (Pt): 750W 
Driver Displacement: 0.09 cu. ft. / 2.5 liters 
Net Weight: 30 lbs. / 13.6 kg


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Here is a link that should be of some help to you

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...remerevolutions-sub-box-modeling-service.html


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

That would be a fantastic help if I was near my truck and could provide the extra info he asks for. Maybe in a few weeks when I get back home I can.

I'm really just wondering how the crunched numbers compare to JL's specs for sealed enclosure size....is all the extra info truly necessary for that comparison ?


----------

